# Is plaster combustable?



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Did you click on the link in my post?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there,
> I was wondering if the plaster material worked around your fireplace? Did it cause any discoloration or cracks? I am in a similar situation, with metal and durock placed around the fireplace, but my plasterer uses marmorino plaster and isn't sure if it was withstand the heat. Any information would be greatly appreiated.
> Thanks.





DaVinciRemodel said:


> Did you click on the link in my post?


Picture looks great. How many inches is that fireplace? Do you know the brand of the plaster you used?


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Did you click on the link in my post?


I did, that sure looks nice, great job.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Marble or granite.


Just make sure you make seams to accommodate the heat-induced movement of the stone. The stoner sites are replete with failed facades from fabricators who failed to do so.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> We went ahead and did it.
> 
> Fireplace Remodeling Denver | A Fireplace that Fits | DaVinci Remodeling
> 
> ...


So much nicer. 
Fantastic job!

D.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks D.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Wow. That's beautiful.


----------

